

There’s a .00006% Chance of Building a Billion Dollar Company - pkallberg
http://firstround.com/article/Theres-a-00006-Chance-of-Building-a-Billion-Dollar-Company-How-This-Man-Did-It#.UlQ_ZSoyxaU.twitter

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6515886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6515886)

